# Humanities & Anthropology > Anthropology & Ethnography > Guess the Ethnicity >  Guess the ethnicity of this man

## italouruguayan

Guess the ethnicity of this man...Attachment 12432Attachment 12433Attachment 12434

Sent from my SM-G9600 using Eupedia Forum mobile app

----------


## Carlos

As a Slav?

----------


## italouruguayan

Another guess?....

----------


## Angela

Sorry, Italo, I didn't see it.

I know I'm accused of seeing Italians everywhere, but I wouldn't be surprised if he turned out to be northern Italian. 

My father had a lot of calcio cards; plus, I know a lot of people with this face shape...heck, even my nonna had it. A less feminine looking woman it's hard to imagine. She had the height and build of Maria Stella Buffon, who was a shot putter, and she was more fierce looking. :)



Giuseppe Moro



Anyone know if the following is completely Italian?

----------


## italouruguayan

I'm going to wait for someone else to make their guess ... it may be a surprise ...:)

----------


## italouruguayan

> Sorry, Italo, I didn't see it.
> 
> I know I'm accused of seeing Italians everywhere, but I wouldn't be surprised if he turned out to be northern Italian. 
> 
> My father had a lot of calcio cards; plus, I know a lot of people with this face shape...heck, even my nonna had it. A less feminine looking woman it's hard to imagine. She had the height and build of Maria Stella Buffon, who was a shot putter, and she was more fierce looking. :)
> 
> 
> 
> Giuseppe Moro
> ...




Andreolli's type of face reminds me a lot of that of a cousin of my grandfather (from Veneto). Vavassori doesn't really look very Italian to me ...

----------


## Duarte

Maybe Portuguese, like this Brazilian actor, Thiago Lacerda.




Born and raised in City of Rio, in an upper middle class family, the actor is a direct descendant of 8 generations of Portuguese.

Just to highlight, Lacerda is 1.96 meters tall.

----------


## italouruguayan

> Guess the ethnicity of this man...Attachment 12432Attachment 12433Attachment 12434
> Sent from my SM-G9600 using Eupedia Forum mobile app


This man is a Uruguayan politician, and his name is Alem García-Sosa.
I met him about 35 years ago (and he looked almost the same as now !!!).
I was struck by the fact that he was called "Alem the Turk ", and even more surprised by the name of his brother, Nassim. And once he told us his story: his parents were Lebanese immigrants, both illiterate, and they did not speak a word of Spanish. When the Civil Registry officials were in these circumstances, they had the order to give those people a surname among the most common in Uruguay. Thus, the father's surname became García, and that of the mother, Sosa.
And furthermore, in the Rio de la Plata countries there was a tradition of calling "Turks" those who arrived with a passport from the Ottoman Empire, even if they were not ethnic Turks (in fact, most were Syrians and Lebanese, and many, ironically, Armenians ...).
That's where his nickname came from, "El Turco Alem" ...

----------


## italouruguayan

> Maybe Portuguese, like this Brazilian actor, Thiago Lacerda.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Born and raised in City of Rio, in an upper middle class family, the actor is a direct descendant of 8 generations of Portuguese.
> 
> Just to highlight, Lacerda is 1.96 meters tall.




I know him from the Rede Globo telenovelas that are shown in Uruguay. Good actor, like almost all Brazilians ...

----------


## Duarte

> I know him from the Rede Globo telenovelas that are shown in Uruguay. Good actor, like almost all Brazilians ...



Great hug Ítalo  :Good Job:

----------


## italouruguayan

> Great hug Ítalo



Big hug for you too!

----------


## Angela

@Italo,

Great choice! I like when they're a little difficult.

You're right; Vavassori has a very harsh look. (He comes from the Bergamo valleys, btw; looks a bit like a Lombard throw back perhaps.

The ones in my family look like this,


Who in turn look like Giuliano Razzoli from the next valley.




@Duarte,

Your were right; the Brazilian is closer. Something less harsh to the planes of the face.

----------


## italouruguayan

Thanks Angela!
I knew that the case I chose could cause some confusion ... :)
The valleys of Bergamo ... in that place originated, not only my last name, but also my male lineage, according to a genealogical research I commissioned years ago. If there are a lot of people there who look like Vavassori, and given my Y-DNA, perhaps it could be assumed that the Lombards were doing some things around there ...:)

----------


## Reccared I

Portuguese

----------

